# Squeaky Dove



## Synbadd (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi all

I have a dove here i got for free. A male apparently, time will tell.

I put him with my two girls, they keep their distance (and wont let him on the top perch)

He spend time with me in doors. The indoor cage is small bit the door stays open (unless we go out) and he hops around the dining room when he has the courage to venture out.

He makes a squeaky noise all day, here is a video...

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=FXn82476z6Q

Any ideas what it might mean?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Cute little guy 

Reti


----------

